# Post a picture of your ride



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

What kind of car do you drive? If you don't drive, how do you get around your town?

We did this thread before so I thought we could do another one since we have so many new members.

Mine is a 2003 Silver Volkswagen Golf.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1223&amp;d=1111980237


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice!

I drive a white 1986 Jeep Cherokee, accented with lovely rust spots




. It's my first car though, and it runs pretty good, so I am not too picky at the moment!


----------



## Leony (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't drive because I don't have my Japanese driving license yet.

But we have three vehicles at home, my husband use the Mitsubishi 4x4 to drive me out when I need to take pictures, another mitsubishi mini car for groceries shopping and one old Mercedes Benz. We use Benz often than the other two cars.

Sorry, I don't have the mini car pics.

The first pics, was mitsubishi 4x4, err we stucked on the beach..


----------



## Laura (Oct 25, 2005)

Here's me 2000 Fiat Punto. Not sure if ye have them in the US or not. FIAT have a bad name in Ireland but so far my car is running smooth. People here say FIAT stands for *F*ix *I*t *A*gain *T*omorrow! LOL!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 25, 2005)

I Drive A 1996 Cadillac, And Its All Beat Up Lol, Hopefully I Will Be Getting A New Car Soon.


----------



## jennifer5488 (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't have a pic, but I drive an 03 Toyota Camry LE. Nothing special but it's very comfortable to drive.

~Jen~


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a dark green 99 Ford Taurus. It's still in great condition, nothing broken or dented on it yet! Here is a picture I found on Google:






However I don't drive it often because I ride the bus to class (students can't park on campus during the day). Hubby and I joke that we already have a family car, now we just need some kids



(Actually I bought this larger car to make moving into dorm rooms easier -- my old Chevy Cavalier couldn't carry half my stuff, lol)

Hubby drives a teal Chevy S-10 from the mid-90's. But his air conditioner doesn't work so we usually drive my car


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 25, 2005)

NYC Subway or Yellow Cabs - gave up my SUV 2 years ago.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 25, 2005)

nice cars, everyone! marisol, like i said in the other thread, i LOVE your car! my family has that in europe and it's so comfy on the rockiest roads.

this is what i drive, a 2005 mitsubishi galant. it's under my mom's name because i just got my license on thursday, but i help pay, so it's sorta mine, right?





i don't have it of the exact car, but here's a pic i googled...






i have it in black, though.


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 25, 2005)

OH JEN U PASSED UR TEST!! YAY!!! CONGRATS, AND NICE CAR!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

My ride?? hehehe

I ride this sometimes for the fun of it.





See what I mean here.





I'll get a pic up of my car soon. I don't have one right now.

(BTW, don't be afraid to click the links. They are tamer than they sound.)


----------



## Liz (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* nice cars, everyone! marisol, like i said in the other thread, i LOVE your car! my family has that in europe and it's so comfy on the rockiest roads.
this is what i drive, a 2005 mitsubishi galant. it's under my mom's name because i just got my license on thursday, but i help pay, so it's sorta mine, right?





i don't have it of the exact car, but here's a pic i googled...






i have it in black, though.

congrats jen!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 25, 2005)

Lol, Lisa Your Crazy But In A Good Way!


----------



## iheartjuppy (Oct 25, 2005)

My first post here! Here's my luxurious ride (ha ha!)


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 25, 2005)

thank you, girls





lisa, love yours LOL!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 25, 2005)

LMAO!! Lisa you are hilarious!!

I have a 2004 Toyota Camry, and I am quite impressed with it! My dad got it for me as a surprise... He was supposed to be taking my car for an oil change, so we switched cars for the day. My car was an old Avalon that was having a LOT of problems...

When I got home from school, they opened the garage and my car was in it with a big red bow on it...:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## blaquepooky (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a 2003 Ford Taurus in green or light tundra as ford calls it. I drive that to school or I take the T to work and to just get around in Boston.


----------



## Sarah84 (Oct 25, 2005)

Congratulations on passing your test Jennifer



Gawd feels so long ago now had the stress of my test worrying me, but been passed for 2 years now on friday.

I have a 2003 peugeot 206 :icon_love was my first car and I'll be sad when it comes to getting a new one, wouldn't mind importing a dorango from the USA hehe





Don't have any pics of my own of it, well only stupid ones of me posing up against it lol

Thats the colour I have too, is like a silvery blue(moonstone)


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 25, 2005)

This is my poor babay Suzuki. I can't wait to have her up and running again. I use the bus, train, and http://www.citycarshare.org

I don't know how I feel about owning a car, but if I ever do decide to buy a car it is going to be a Prius or one of those little sub-compact Chinese cars that will be on the US market in a few years.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 25, 2005)

i drive a 2004 toyota camry. it's really nice but i loved my black 2000 2 door honda accord.


----------



## kellianne76 (Oct 25, 2005)

I drive a 1999 saturn sc1 that has a 3rd door on the drivers side. This is what it looks like, it is the same color but I have different rims than what is shown in the picture.


----------



## spazbaby (Oct 25, 2005)

Here's my sweet baby Jeep...


----------



## Marisol (Oct 26, 2005)

Congrats on passing your test Jennifer! NYC... watch out!






Lisa... I love yours!


----------



## lilla (Oct 26, 2005)

I drive a 2002 Toyota Corolla but I miss my Toyota FourRunner Limited.

Congrats Jen for the license test!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a 1998 Pontiac Sunfire. Woop di dooo


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2005)

thanks, everyone! marisol, you don't know how many of those "watch out" comments i got LMAO


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice wheels Jen!! Congrats on passing your test!



Wish my first car was like that!! lol (not even CLOSE!! HAHA) As of this minute I have a 93' Cavalier, but I just got a Blazer &amp; will probably put it on the road Friday... wanna detail it first and get it purrrrdy lol


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2005)

thanks, janelle



love the new car!!!


----------



## Geek (Oct 27, 2005)

Here is ours



I had uploaded this image on another caddy forum, hence Reija's face smudged


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Here is ours



I had uploaded this image on another caddy forum, hence Reija's face smudged



biggggggggg pimpin'!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* biggggggggg pimpin'! Hahaha!
Sweet ride, T!


----------



## Sofia (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Here is ours



I had uploaded this image on another caddy forum, hence Reija's face smudged



very, very nice....I don't have any pics of my SUV, guess I'll have to take some and post them.


----------



## Geek (Oct 27, 2005)

LOL @ Jen!

Thanks, Girls! It was my present to Reija


----------



## Marisol (Oct 28, 2005)

Dayum T!


----------



## kaori (Dec 1, 2005)

*i still enjoy train,and bus.......hihi *

*maybe i buy a car with myself next year,.



*

*sory about pics,..this just like neon train,..*

*place John Lennon Museum ,...suna sintosin ,..japan*

*this lamp bright until cristhmass time,...*

*suryani*


----------



## Leony (Dec 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kaori*



hai,....i enjoy train,.......TUT TUT TUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT:icon_love hihihihih





kaori

LOL, that's cute Kaori


----------



## tashbash (Dec 1, 2005)

This is what I drive. It's a dodge neon srt4. Basically it's a turbo-charged dodge neon. Trust me, it's got a lot of power to it!

Except mine isn't blue, it's silver.


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 1, 2005)

I drive a lexus rx330 in a silvery baby blue.The best part are all the chicken nuggets and french fries inside the car,lol(the kids are a lil messy



)


----------



## Geek (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice Gwen, love the new avatar too


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Nice Gwen, love the new avatar too Thanks Tony,now that i figured out a lil on how to use the great features on mut,i wanted to update a bit.


----------



## redrocks (Dec 1, 2005)

Here are my two "vehicles".

2002 Chevy Trailblazer (mines gold) and my squad ambulance. My next purchased vehicle will be a hybrid SUV. (similar to the Toyota Prius Hybrid)


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 1, 2005)

I drive a Jeep Liberty. I couldnt post a picture thought, I got a message saying that my pic was too big to be posted, lol. sowwy


----------



## brendakaos (Dec 1, 2005)

1999 Monte Carlo LS I love my car:icon_love


----------



## **Jen** (Dec 2, 2005)

Holy Cow Tony! You aren't just another pretty face are ya? You've got money too!!!

Here's my car and my motorcycle (I can't find a picture of my motorcycle, it must be at work)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Here is ours




I had uploaded this image on another caddy forum, hence Reija's face smudged


----------



## Geek (Dec 2, 2005)

No, I'm just a pimp LOL














Originally Posted by ***Jen*** 

Holy Cow Tony! You aren't just another pretty face are ya? You've got money too!!!
Here's my car and my motorcycle (I can't find a picture of my motorcycle, it must be at work)


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 2, 2005)

OK, here's mine. I just traded my 1995 Honda Accord for this 1990 Volvo. It only has 50,000 miles on it compared to 250,000 that was on my Honda. I just want something that will last.


----------



## karrieann (Dec 2, 2005)

here's my baby. It's like Marisols just the souped up version. VW GTI Turbo. I call it the silver bullet! I didn't get a very good picture tonight. Get's dark out too early. Will try for a better one tomorrow.


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 2, 2005)

I have an 2005 Acura TSX. This is the color I have, I dont have a picture myself.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* here's my baby. It's like Marisols just the souped up version. VW GTI Turbo. I call it the silver bullet! I didn't get a very good picture tonight. Get's dark out too early. Will try for a better one tomorrow. LMAO @ Silver Bullet. My coworkers and I (about 4 of us) all have silver cars and we call ourselves the Silver Bullet Mafia.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 2, 2005)

wow, i love all your cars!

i can't wait until i have my OWN car, that's under my name and EVERYTHING!



LOL


----------



## bunni (Dec 2, 2005)

my bf rides me to places, err, i mean gives me rides, but we live right on campus so i walk a lot too.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 2, 2005)

I drive a 2005 Honda CRV. I don't have a picture of it but it looks like this...






...only in white.

I want to trade it in next year for a Honda S2000...


----------



## kurczak (Dec 2, 2005)

I have this one but in blue color.

Golf V, I'm still scared to drive the new car


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have 4 rides

Here is one, this one gets driven maybe once a month.






Here is the second one, this is what I drive for the most part. Just picture it in silver.






This is the third, I love this car, but the tail end is wrecked and we have not fixed it yet. It is my personal zoom zoom car. It has the whole sound system thing in it with pink and blue on the inside. Picture it black.






This is the hubbies company truck, same color but just picture it with a flat bed and a crane thing on the back.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* wow, i love all your cars!
i can't wait until i have my OWN car, that's under my name and EVERYTHING!



LOL

ANd a car payment too...lol


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 3, 2005)

Car payments are the worst, lol then insurance comes in a very close second


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 3, 2005)

LOL that's true!

tiffany, i don't see the pics!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 3, 2005)

Here's mine:


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* Car payments are the worst, lol then insurance comes in a very close second Yeah, my car is the first car I bought myself (I sold my 2000 Honda this year, it was my graduation gift for college), I already paid for my new car, but everytime I look at how much savings I have, I think, hey, why is there barely anything left? My insurance is atrocious, one b/c of my age, and 2, b/c I dont exactly have a spot clean driving record, lol. But of course, none of those wrecks were my fault.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* LOL that's true!
tiffany, i don't see the pics!

Humm, I see them. Can anyone else not see them?


----------



## Geek (Dec 3, 2005)

I see your 4 pics, Tiffers


----------



## kaori (Dec 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* Yeah, my car is the first car I bought myself (I sold my 2000 Honda this year, it was my graduation gift for college), I already paid for my new car, but everytime I look at how much savings I have, I think, hey, why is there barely anything left? My insurance is atrocious, one b/c of my age, and 2, b/c I dont exactly have a spot clean driving record, lol. But of course, none of those wrecks were my fault.




*Amanda,...you bought of your self,..mmm i think that awesome..



**i safe some money too,..maybe nextyear i will buy car with myself,*


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

wow, you guys have really nice cars! i dont even have a license yet, not to mention a car



i walk to uni every day and take the train and bus if i want to go into london. i really want a car but i cant afford the lessons right now. maybe after i graduate and get a job.


----------



## kaori (Dec 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* I don't drive because I don't have my Japanese driving license yet. But we have three vehicles at home, my husband use the Mitsubishi 4x4 to drive me out when I need to take pictures, another mitsubishi mini car for groceries shopping and one old Mercedes Benz. We use Benz often than the other two cars.

Sorry, I don't have the mini car pics.

The first pics, was mitsubishi 4x4, err we stucked on the beach..





*Leony you look sexy,..cool style,..*


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kaori* *Leony you look sexy,..cool style,..*









i agree, love the pose leony


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Here's me 2000 Fiat Punto. Not sure if ye have them in the US or not. FIAT have a bad name in Ireland but so far my car is running smooth. People here say FIAT stands for *F*ix *I*t *A*gain *T*omorrow! LOL!!




I'm still loving Laura's car... that thing is so friggin cute!



I can picture her zooming around in her little Fiat


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 3, 2005)

now i see it, tiff! very nice!


----------



## karrieann (Dec 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* LMAO @ Silver Bullet. My coworkers and I (about 4 of us) all have silver cars and we call ourselves the Silver Bullet Mafia. Hehehe.....it's not just me!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 4, 2005)

I got a 2003 Honda Accord for my birthday. A present from my parents. The Accord Coup that I wanted was sold, so I had to pick something else and I picked her.


----------



## kaori (Dec 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* I got a 2003 Honda Accord for my birthday. A present from my parents. The Accord Coup that I wanted was sold, so I had to pick something else and I picked her.



*wow,...cool ,.....sexy*


----------



## Zoey (Dec 4, 2005)

you guys have very nice cars,I have 1987 volkswagen golf,don't have any photos,but trust me xzibit would have plenty of work with it


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kaori* *wow,...cool ,.....sexy*






Thank you! I was so so surprised and everytime I drive it, I'm all smiles.



I'm such a geek!


----------



## Mambz098 (Dec 9, 2005)

I have a 2004 Mazda Tribute

This is me and My mom the day I got my car


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## TylerD (Nov 16, 2006)

Mine beats all.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Nov 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mine beats all.http://pbskids.org/lions/images/pounce/pictures/bus.gif

I'm jealous.. I wish I had a yellow school bus


----------



## susanks1 (Nov 16, 2006)

2004 Toyota Prius is my main car and then I sometimes drive around my husband's Toyota Tacoma. I have also attached a picture of me in 1978 with my first car, a 1966 Mustang.


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a 2004 Chevy Cavalier. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Geek (Nov 16, 2006)

Here is our latest edition to our family:


----------



## TylerD (Nov 16, 2006)

Tony, if I give you my bus will you give me that car??? My bus is the very bus they used on the movie Speed..


----------



## pla4u (Nov 16, 2006)

I got tired of buying gas , so I got a horse!







actuallut I drive a 2001 toyota echo...bout worn out

have been checking out yhe Mazda 3"s

MazdaUSA - 2007 MAZDA3 Model Lineup


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 16, 2006)

I drive a 2005 Acura TSX. It's black w/ black leather interiors. It's pretty hot!

The picture isn't my actual car, but it's pretty close. The only difference is all four of my windows are the darkest tint the law allows.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 16, 2006)

Great cars, girls! I have a Saturn SL2.

Pla4u, I literally laughed out loud!!


----------



## Geek (Nov 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Tony, if I give you my bus will you give me that car??? My bus is the very bus they used on the movie Speed.. 


OMG, I need a pic of that bus


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 16, 2006)

chevy aveo 2006... I love this car, it is so cute, small, but suprisingly specious inside.... and very gas efficient


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 16, 2006)

I loved my daughter from the first time I saw her, and when I took her home I was even more excited at the possibilities of driving her around town.

Her former owner got the full sport package for her back in 2002, and they obviously took very good care of her, as I am doing now.

I will post pictures of her soon, but here is a photo of another car that looks similar to my baby. (Mine is Bright Silver)





When we get the cash, she will begin the process of becoming a full fledged SS.


----------



## -KT- (Nov 16, 2006)

Heres my baby, 2005 Mazda 3. One of the best cars I have ever driven, not that I have driven a whole bunch of cars lol. Last month she got a new rear bumper after another car decided to play rough in the parking lot while I was at work, but she is all fixed now.


----------



## Missboo (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't drive, so I take a bus and than a subway to work everyday. I'm taking driving lessons now, so I guess if I ever get my licence (I'm 26, and I've been trying to learn on and off since I was 21, so I don't have much hope) I'll share my boyfriend's 6 year old Lexus something or other, which doesn't thrill me as much as it should. I'm SO not a car person.


----------



## pamomma3 (Nov 16, 2006)

I have 3 kids so you can guess what I drive. Yep a minivan, don't laugh I have already been punished enough.


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 16, 2006)

2001 silver Honda Accord.

finished paying it off last year (yay!) but it's starting to give me troubles...

my car started to make a weird noise (front 2 tires), and i think it's something about brakes. had the pads replaced about a year ago, so i'm not sure what's wrong with it.

but brake light came on last nite, and it's not going away... taking it into shop tomorow and hope it's nothing too bad.


----------



## Saints (Nov 16, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## yupyupme (Nov 16, 2006)

i walk or take a bus as i have no license.


----------



## Ann2325 (Nov 16, 2006)

Sorry,don't have any pics... yet. i can't drive and have a chauffeur, and so i don't have to worry either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i use a Toyota Carina,usually on a daily basis and a Honda Civic (my bro's actually) when i don't get the Carina.

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got tired of buying gas , so I got a horse!http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...paulaHorse.jpg

actuallut I drive a 2001 toyota echo...bout worn out

have been checking out yhe Mazda 3"s

MazdaUSA - 2007 MAZDA3 Model Lineup

u have a great sense of humour!



i'm writing this and can't stop my laughter! ha ha!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fahrita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry,don't have any pics... yet. i can't drive and have a chauffeur, and so i don't have to worry either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i use a Toyota Carina,usually on a daily basis and a Honda Civic (my bro's actually) when i don't get the Carina.


u have a great sense of humour!



i'm writing this and can't stop my laughter! ha ha!

COOL I made you laugh!Now my day is compleat





Originally Posted by *-KT-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v629/crzypsycochick/Picture023Small.jpg
Heres my baby, 2005 Mazda 3. One of the best cars I have ever driven, not that I have driven a whole bunch of cars lol. Last month she got a new rear bumper after another car decided to play rough in the parking lot while I was at work, but she is all fixed now.

Good Car Ya say? I will be needing a new car in the next few months, been eyeing the 3's..


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Nov 17, 2006)

2006 scion tc 

Attachment 27351


----------



## Tanny (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is my little car, it's a Nissan Micra S (S reg - 1998). I love it. I know its old but I don't care lol.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Nov 17, 2006)

Right now a 2004 Lincoln town Car, but I just finished my 1st month qualification to win a 2007 Vibe from MK. I'm tierd of having to take the Lincoln to the lake.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 17, 2006)

No pics... I own a 1999 Infiniti I-30, and John has a 1988 Chevy Celebrity and a 1974 Corvette Stingray.


----------



## -KT- (Nov 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif COOL I made you laugh!

Good Car Ya say? I will be needing a new car in the next few months, been eyeing the 3's..





It's a great car, you should go test drive one. The new 2007s have a ton of new standard options too, i'm so jealous.


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 21, 2006)

I just got a new car last thursday am loving it so far its a black 2006 VW polo, will take some pics this weekend of it and post them


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tashbash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is what I drive. It's a dodge neon srt4. Basically it's a turbo-charged dodge neon. Trust me, it's got a lot of power to it!Except mine isn't blue, it's silver.

I had that car. It was blue with sliver racing stripes. I loved it. Then my dad when physo




and took it now i dont see it or him


----------



## magosienne (Nov 21, 2006)

don't have any, still have to learn how to drive(unless playstation counts lol) but i dream of having a T bird. right now I'm stuck with bus and underground, but i like it, traffic jams piss me off.

in the second pic you can actually see a part of my town, that's my bus stop ^^.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 22, 2006)

Right now I'm driving a 2003 Chevy Trailblazer. Its my first newer car and I love it!



I was so excited when I got it in Jan. of this year. Im usually driving beaters form the 90s....lol.


----------



## Mandi0502 (Nov 22, 2006)

Mine is a red 1994 Pontiac Grand Prix


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 26, 2006)

I just got a new car yesterday! I'm so excited still and LOVE it! It's a 2007 Honda Accord Coupe EXL V6.






It has black leather interior, heated seats, dual air control, XM, and lots of pep!

Chris is going to paint the calipers red and we're gonna black the windows out soon so looking forward to that.

I don't miss my CRV one bit!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 26, 2006)

Cute ride Lisa!


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got a new car yesterday! I'm so excited still and LOVE it! It's a 2007 Honda Accord Coupe EXL V6.
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/IMG_1888.jpg

It has black leather interior, heated seats, dual air control, XM, and lots of pep!

Chris is going to paint the calipers red and we're gonna black the windows out soon so looking forward to that.

I don't miss my CRV one bit!





omg i love that car!!! lucky girl u are!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 26, 2006)

Ah..I wish I had pictures of my legs..Legedez benz, baby!


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 27, 2006)

sweet car Lisa!!!! what's a caliper??? sorry i don'tknow car stuff!!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got a new car yesterday! I'm so excited still and LOVE it! It's a 2007 Honda Accord Coupe EXL V6.
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/IMG_1888.jpg

It has black leather interior, heated seats, dual air control, XM, and lots of pep!

Chris is going to paint the calipers red and we're gonna black the windows out soon so looking forward to that.

I don't miss my CRV one bit!





Nice car Lisa!


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't have a pic of my car...it's a 2001 intrepid..woooo gramma car!

But I ride in my man's car a lot which is in my profile...click me click me!!!

&lt;-------- click me to see my "ride"


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats Tony and Lisa!

Here's mine. 2006 Kia Spectra EX. Many of you have seen it before when I posted pics in May when I got it. I still have yet to tint my windows.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 27, 2006)

Everyone here is just riding in style wow.... Am I the only one that doesnt drive on this forum haha??


----------



## halzer (Nov 27, 2006)

Ummm.....anyone wanna trade?? My ride needs some serious pimping!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got a new car yesterday! I'm so excited still and LOVE it! It's a 2007 Honda Accord Coupe EXL V6.
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/IMG_1888.jpg

It has black leather interior, heated seats, dual air control, XM, and lots of pep!

Chris is going to paint the calipers red and we're gonna black the windows out soon so looking forward to that.

I don't miss my CRV one bit!





Awesome!!! Im so jealous!
Well I wish I was riding in a nice range rover like this one but golden one. But Instead im riding in a 2000 dodge neon. I love my tiny little car! It fits everywhere and I only use $15 a week on gas! My little baby is awesome! hehe. It was my high school graduation present 3 years ago and hasen't had an accident yet.


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 27, 2006)

Here is mine. (The 1st pic) This is not the actual pic. Never thought about taking pics of the car. The one I drive is a 2002 Nissan Altima 2.5 SL in Black. I might.......... I hope



The dealer gives me a good deal on 2005/6 maybe 2007 Nissan Maxima 3.5 SE Black of course.



(2nd Pic)


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *halzer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ummm.....anyone wanna trade?? My ride needs some serious pimping!



http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l4...976/banger.jpg

LOL you're funny!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 17, 2006)

I think this would be a good way to get around...


----------

